# سؤال هام بخصوص اقسام المستشفي



## solidus_snack (24 فبراير 2007)

انا كنت طالب مساعده ضروري في بعض اسماء اقسام المستشفي بالغه الانجليزيه يعني ترجمه اسم القسم الي اللغه الانجليزيه وهم الاقسام الاتيه:
1-قسم الاطفال
2-قسم النساء والولاده
3-قسم الباطنه

بس يريت سرعه الرد للاهميه

وشكرا:67:


----------



## Biomedical (24 فبراير 2007)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

الأسماء باللغة الانجليزية كالتالي :


Pediatric
OB/GYN Obstetric & Gynecology
Internal Medicine

وذلك وفقا لنفس الترتيب المتبع في سؤالك .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## solidus_snack (24 فبراير 2007)

thnx man for reply


----------

